# Pre-Draft Trade



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Scalabrine
Dickau
#7 Pick

for 

Brevin Knight


Salaries match. We'd get to dump incredible deadweight off the C's, make the roster less convoluted. This draft pretty much sucks and we aren't necessarily going to get someone of great caliber at 7. Obviously, if the C's win the lottery into 1-3 it changes I guess.

We need to develop what we have and not take on more young guys. Basically, Ainge would never do this deal since it would be a complete admission that he was really, really dumb to sign these guys (at least Scal).


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

id do it all day long...all day


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

um...it'd clear up some cap room, but I wouldn't want to drop a 1st rounder in there too.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

y not...we have PLENTY of youth...no need for any more


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd never trade the 7th overall pick for Brevin Knight. He is being overrated by the DWest haters


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> I'd never trade the 7th overall pick for Brevin Knight. He is being overrated by the DWest haters


And you overrate DWest because you're a big fan of his.

TAllen42: Throw in the first rounder? That's the only thing that makes this deal work. Why the hell would Charlotte do that deal without it? Seriously, we have to get rid of the deadweight.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

PatBateman said:


> And you overrate DWest because you're a big fan of his.
> 
> TAllen42: Throw in the first rounder? That's the only thing that makes this deal work. Why the hell would Charlotte do that deal without it? Seriously, we have to get rid of the deadweight.


No because he is a 2nd year player who is only 23 and developing faster than any of our other prospects. And I am a big fan of his but to trade for a what you see is what you get guy for the 7th overall pick (Ford, Hinrich, Deng, Villanueva) it is just stupid


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

And if you have such a problem with our PG i would rather have Marcus Williams than Knight


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Good call there. Drop the seventh pick and get a guy who will give us the 7th or 8th seed and that way we can have our four playoff games and get whipped by the Pistons or Heat. Hurrah!!!

Seriously, what's the point? Draft a PG at seven if you want to there, but don't give up a lotto pick for Breven Knight.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Although this is a pretty weak draft......
Tempting thought. We get cap room and unload them. 
I still don't see us, or them going for it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Shawne Williams or a scrub point guard? Shawne Williams or a scrub point guard? Tough choice, but I'm going to have to go with Shawne here.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Ok, guess you guys are ready to live with Scal's contract and keep Dickau. Great thinking, add another young player and keep sucking and being maxed out money-wise.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Good call there. Drop the seventh pick and get a guy who will give us the 7th or 8th seed and that way we can have our four playoff games and get whipped by the Pistons or Heat. Hurrah!!!
> 
> Seriously, what's the point? Draft a PG at seven if you want to there, but don't give up a lotto pick for Breven Knight.




ur forgetting its also drop dickau and scalabrine...and also what would u rather have a guy that gives us the 7th or 8th seed or would u rather win 30 games again next year???


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

PatBateman said:


> Ok, guess you guys are ready to live with Scal's contract and keep Dickau. Great thinking, add another young player and keep sucking and being maxed out money-wise.


You can't make that trade it is just stupid. The 7th overall pick is always the possibility of a star, as I mentioned in a previous post, so why waste it on someone who puts up decent numbers on a bad team Knight would not be half as good on a half decent team.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Knight would not be half as good on a half decent team.




yeaaaaaaaaa because if he was passing the ball to better players he wouldnt have NEARLY as many assists as when he passes it to the scrrubs on the bobcats 




sometimes...ehh...i think u speak without thinking all the time...if he can regularly get 10-15 assists with the scrubs on the bobcats then imagine what he can do passing the ball to paul, wally etc...ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yeaaaaaaaaa because if he was passing the ball to better players he wouldnt have NEARLY as many assists as when he passes it to the scrrubs on the bobcats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is not how it works at all. more court time is more assists someone has to get them on his team. and if you think that is does work that way just ask jason terry

02-03 Terry on the Hawks 7.4 apg
05-06 on the Mavs 3.8 apg


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

or look at Jason Williams in Miami, Mike James in Toronto, Rafer Alston after he left the heat. Or just look at Brevin Knights numbers right before he came to the Bobcats


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> or look at Jason Williams in Miami, Mike James in Toronto, Rafer Alston after he left the heat. Or just look at Brevin Knights numbers right before he came to the Bobcats




or u could just name off a dozen more scoring pgs...steve francis?? marbury??? great comparisons tho really....terry is a scoring pg as well...knight is once of the few real pgs left out there...and ok lets look at brevin knights numbers at the beginning of his career when he was steady with the cavs...9-8...10-8...9-7...now hes averaging 12-9....the numbers arent that much different considering hes getting more mpg now than he did back then so whats ur point when u say look at his numbers b4 he came to the bobcats???


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

PatBateman said:


> Ok, guess you guys are ready to live with Scal's contract and keep Dickau. Great thinking, add another young player and keep sucking and being maxed out money-wise.


I don't want either of them, but right now there is no way that a solid NBA rotation player _doesn't_ get to Boston at seven, and unloading Moobs & Ickau for someone equally scrubby doesn't really do anything for me, much less the Celtics. This isn't a team one player away from competing, it's a team about four years away from cleaning out it's grossly mismanaged payroll. They need talent. Everywhere. Rodney Carney, Brandon Roy, Shawne Williams and Rudy Gay are talent. Brevin Knight really isn't. Is he a better back-up than Orien Green? Sure. But "better back-up point guard" isn't putting this squad over the top.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Marbury went from bad team to bad team.
Francis the same. Or as you call it he is a scoring PG
Knight would of been out of tyhe league had the Bobcats not started a new franchise, and when he was on the Cavs, Bad team.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I'm not a West fan as our future PG, and I'd love Brevin Knight. But at the same time, I also don't like either Dickau or Scalabrine. So I think my thoughts should be obvious, but they aren't. In a draft that I feel has no real #1 I could see us getting a real good player with this pick. I like Brevin and realize we have a need for a solid 1, possibly a vet, but I'd rather have Marcus Williams in a couple years than Brevin. I would love to get rid of Scal and Dickau for Knight, and I would give up a 1st if it was mid-late teens, but not a top 10 pick.

EDIT: just get Steve Blake for less.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

For the record the Bobcats would love this trade


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd do this deal in a second....Brevin Knight is exactly what this team needs right now and if you want all our talent like Paul, Perk, Delonte, Al who all have contracts coming up to stay here then it's time to start winning games. Enough of the kiddy corps already, we've got enough of them. Seriously I do like Marcus Williams, I don't like any of the other PG's in this draft and I'd take Brevin all day long because it's exactly what this team needs. To get rid of Scal and Dickau on top of it is a bonus.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> I'm not a West fan as our future PG, and I'd love Brevin Knight. But at the same time, I also don't like either Dickau or Scalabrine. So I think my thoughts should be obvious, but they aren't. In a draft that I feel has no real #1 I could see us getting a real good player with this pick. I like Brevin and realize we have a need for a solid 1, possibly a vet, but I'd rather have Marcus Williams in a couple years than Brevin. I would love to get rid of Scal and Dickau for Knight, and I would give up a 1st if it was mid-late teens, but not a top 10 pick.
> 
> EDIT: just get Steve Blake for less.


Gotta agree here. My first thought was "go for it", but while we would be getting a vetern PG this deal is just to one-sided for me. I like Knight and wish the C's had tried to make a move for him last year rather than signing Scalabrine and Dickau, but throwing away the highest pick we've had in years for Knight is just too much IMHO. I hadn't thought of Blake and wouldn't mind seeing him in a C's uniform but I can hear the race baiters howling over that one already. At this point I think the C's will probably just take the best player on the board when they pick, spend the summer evaluating what they have and what is available, then package 2 or 3 players for a vetern backup before the start of the season.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> I'd do this deal in a second....Brevin Knight is exactly what this team needs right now and if you want all our talent like Paul, Perk, Delonte, Al who all have contracts coming up to stay here then it's time to start winning games. Enough of the kiddy corps already, we've got enough of them. Seriously I do like Marcus Williams, I don't like any of the other PG's in this draft and I'd take Brevin all day long because it's exactly what this team needs. To get rid of Scal and Dickau on top of it is a bonus.


You also said trade the pick for Earl Watson or Derek Fisher.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

God no.

Brevin Knight adds five to seven wins, at best. No point in hindering our progress.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BackwoodsBum said:


> I hadn't thought of Blake and wouldn't mind seeing him in a C's uniform but I can hear the race baiters howling over that one already.


Howling? The only race-baiter that I'm aware of (on this board) would throw a three day party celebrating the signing, and write us a 48 paragraph post extolling Blake's "character" and "hoops IQ", and telling us that we should use the chance to rid ourselves of cancerous players like Rien Greene & Tony Allen. After which he'd remind us (for the 389,632nd time) that he hates Antoine Walker. As for me, I'd shrug and say that Blake's better than An Ickau on both sides of the floor (then again, so is Jarryd Bayless, but I digress), and an actual asset on offense, unlike Greene.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Shawne Williams or a scrub point guard? Shawne Williams or a scrub point guard? Tough choice, but I'm going to have to go with Shawne here.


The Joe Johnson comparisons are very enticing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> I'd never trade the 7th overall pick for Brevin Knight. He is being overrated by the DWest haters


I don't overrate Brevin Knight.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> God no.
> 
> Brevin Knight adds five to seven wins, at best. No point in hindering our progress.




and adding wins hinders our progress by...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Adding wins, in this scenario, is the inverse of adding talent.

I prefer the latter, especially in our rebuilding state.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and adding wins hinders our progress by...


Brevin Knight is NOT going to be better in 2 years then he is today, I'm sorry to break it to you. Obviously its not the winning that hinders progress, it is the fact that we traded a #7 overall pick for a journeyman PG. I like Knight and his skills but that is what he has been, and I think it is a little bit ridiculous to give up a guy with a lot of potential who can help us for years (when our other youngs develop) rather than hope that Brevin Knight will turn into Nash and the Celtics will put up 110 ppg next year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nash wouldn't even be able to do that. Mike D'Antoni would, though (after some personnel changes, of course).


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Howling? The only race-baiter that I'm aware of (on this board) would throw a three day party celebrating the signing, and write us a 48 paragraph post extolling Blake's "character" and "hoops IQ", and telling us that we should use the chance to rid ourselves of cancerous players like Rien Greene & Tony Allen. After which he'd remind us (for the 389,632nd time) that he hates Antoine Walker. As for me, I'd shrug and say that Blake's better than An Ickau on both sides of the floor (then again, so is Jarryd Bayless, but I digress), and an actual asset on offense, unlike Greene.


Nice to see that no matter the thread you manage to bring up race and Walker and hint at me. Your troll reputation is well earned. Only difference this time was was you left out using ****** etc. You'll never let it go. Troll.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> Brevin Knight is NOT going to be better in 2 years then he is today, I'm sorry to break it to you. Obviously its not the winning that hinders progress, it is the fact that we traded a #7 overall pick for a journeyman PG. I like Knight and his skills but that is what he has been, and I think it is a little bit ridiculous to give up a guy with a lot of potential who can help us for years (when our other youngs develop) rather than hope that Brevin Knight will turn into Nash and the Celtics will put up 110 ppg next year.




give up on who that can help us for years??? another rookie who will waste a year to 3 years here then go somewhere else???...noone in this draft outside a top-3 pick will make this team any better than it is now...so if we keep the pick we add another rookie that will ride the pine woohoo...im tired of being the old clippers...one year of it was enough


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> give up on who that can help us for years??? another rookie who will waste a year to 3 years here then go somewhere else???...noone in this draft outside a top-3 pick will make this team any better than it is now...so if we keep the pick we add another rookie that will ride the pine woohoo...im tired of being the old clippers...one year of it was enough


WE ARE NOT GOING TO GO FAR WITHIN THE NEXT FEW YEARS BUILD FOR THE FUTURE NOT FOR AN 8 SEED IN NEXT YEARS PLAYOFFS
-CAPTAIN OBVIOUS


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> WE ARE NOT GOING TO GO FAR WITHIN THE NEXT FEW YEARS BUILD FOR THE FUTURE NOT FOR AN 8 SEED IN NEXT YEARS PLAYOFFS
> -CAPTAIN OBVIOUS


Thank you. I guess he didn't understand my thread. We don't have too many options. We can either overpay for some quick help, or try to build a team through the means that we do have. I don't want to be the old Clippers either, but if we just trade our picks for average or above average aging players we definitely won't be winning a championship as a result of that deal. 
Also, who are these 3 players who could help us way more than anybody else? I fail to see dominant talent in this draft that would make me say top 3 picks are the only real valuable ones. 
I would not be opposed to trading the pick if it brings us a top tier player. Brevin Knight is a nice PG but not much more than that. Don't flame me cause there is nothing that leads me to believe it is possible but this is a scenario I would like to do: Al or Perk, Raef and 7th pick for KG.

Only if the player will help us make a Finals run would I trade the pick.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, and if we want to build this team around Paul Pierce which I am in complete favor of now, we just need to let these guys develop, bringing in a veteran 2nd option and dumping our pick/prospects will only get us to where Antoine brought us.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Premier said:


> God no.
> 
> Brevin Knight adds five to seven wins, at best. No point in hindering our progress.


BWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Ummm, hello, what progress would that be?? We are without a doubt a worse team than when Ainge took over. Yes, we might be good in the future, but that's like saying if me auntie had bollocks she'd be my uncle. Frankly, we missed the playoffs in a marginal Eastern Conference.

I guess I just think a lot less of this draft than other people. It is the most underwhelming draft I've seen in years (someone even said there isn't even a consensus #1).

This trade is not about acquiring Brevin Knight. It is about freeing up payroll. Has anyone even bothered to notice that Knight is a FA after next season I believe? Seriously, Ainge was a total moron for signing Scalabrine to that kind of money.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

If we trade for Brevin Knight we will just be making the same mistake that we have gotten angry at Ainge/Pitino before which is trading for that 2nd option trying to make the team contending right away, we have only gotten as far as the Eastern Conference Finals by trying to have 2 main players and the rest just role players. And in my opinion Antoine was always the perfect sidekick for Pierce and if we could only make it as far as the ECF then we need to try to get good play from all of our young players because the only way they will learn is by playing not losing their playing time to Brevin Knight, who has already maxed out on his potential and is basically good for helping us just get over the hump into the playoffs, if you look at teams like Detroit/ S.A they let their players develop within the system and it created great teamwork between them all because they had been playing together for so long, just continuing to make trades will not help us for the long run, but will only sell some 1st round playoff tickets


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> If we trade for Brevin Knight we will just be making the same mistake that we have gotten angry at Ainge/Pitino before which is trading for that 2nd option trying to make the team contending right away, we have only gotten as far as the Eastern Conference Finals by trying to have 2 main players and the rest just role players. And in my opinion Antoine was always the perfect sidekick for Pierce and if we could only make it as far as the ECF then we need to try to get good play from all of our young players because the only way they will learn is by playing not losing their playing time to Brevin Knight, who has already maxed out on his potential and is basically good for helping us just get over the hump into the playoffs, if you look at teams like Detroit/ S.A they let their players develop within the system and it created great teamwork between them all because they had been playing together for so long, just continuing to make trades will not help us for the long run, but will only sell some 1st round playoff tickets


I totally agree. Here is where I think my trade was misunderstood. One, I see Brevin Knight as a backup, potential starter if he earns it. Two, we need to resign Pierce. That means big $$$. I desperately want Scal and Dickau gone. I agree giving up the 7th pick is hard to do, but so is watching a scrub tie down $$ in our organization for the next 3 years. I guess no one is perfect, but what was Ainge thinking?? Good evaluator of talent and good drafter, has not done a good job signing FA's. Raef, Scal, Dickau. UGGGHHH.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> WE ARE NOT GOING TO GO FAR WITHIN THE NEXT FEW YEARS BUILD FOR THE FUTURE NOT FOR AN 8 SEED IN NEXT YEARS PLAYOFFS
> -CAPTAIN OBVIOUS




ok then what the **** is the point in keeping pierce and wasting the prime of his ****ing career to rebuild...so lets build for the future trade pierce for ben gordon and lets suck for the next 5 years


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

PatBateman said:


> I totally agree. Here is where I think my trade was misunderstood. One, I see Brevin Knight as a backup, potential starter if he earns it. Two, we need to resign Pierce. That means big $$$. I desperately want Scal and Dickau gone. I agree giving up the 7th pick is hard to do, but so is watching a scrub tie down $$ in our organization for the next 3 years. I guess no one is perfect, but what was Ainge thinking?? Good evaluator of talent and good drafter, has not done a good job signing FA's. Raef, Scal, Dickau. UGGGHHH.


Look, bring me Mo Taylor & David Lee for Raef & #7 and you've got a deal, because that trade allows Boston to re-sign Pierce without getting walloped by the luxury tax in 2008-09 (making it likely that Pierce stays). Moving Moobs & Ickau won't impact the problem year by enough coin to keep Pierce in green. And Lee allows Boston to leave Moobs on the inactive list, where he belongs.



#1AWF said:


> so lets build for the future trade pierce for ben gordon and lets suck for the next 5 years


Your wish is (most likely) Wyc's command.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if u really didnt notice thats not my wish at all...but everyone here seems to be content with us not winning for the next 5 years so if thats the case then theres no point in keeping pierce


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if u really didnt notice thats not my wish at all...but everyone here seems to be content with us not winning for the next 5 years so if thats the case then theres no point in keeping pierce


I sympathise, I do. But what are they supposed to do? Is Danny supposed to tap the Ruby Slippers together three times and chant "There's nothing like a well-managed payroll" in hopes that ownership-driven mismanagement goes away? How much do you think Boston is going to get for Raef Lafrentz and a mid-lottery pick in a roleplayer draft? Because of the way the owners have run this franchise into the ground Ainge doesn't have many cards to play. They ordered the squandering of the Walker trade exception and he doesn't have enough money under the luxury tax threshold this year for a full MLE signing, and can't do a long-term full-MLE signing without breaking the bank in 2008-09. And what MLE player is putting this team over the top? Boston isn't one player away, unless that player is Dirk Nowitzki or LeBron James, and they have no way of trading for the former and I doubt that the Cavs would take Moobs, Ickau, Rien, and a first for the latter (not without slipping some rohypnol in Danny Ferry's Zima, anyway).


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ok then what the **** is the point in keeping pierce and wasting the prime of his ****ing career to rebuild...so lets build for the future trade pierce for ben gordon and lets suck for the next 5 years


Then ask Danny Ainge that, because he has been trading for 2nd option players for too long know and just going for a strong combo right away will never make us a title contender. If Pierce wants to win a championship in Boston he must wait, and you should too.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> If Pierce wants to win a championship in Boston he must wait, and you should too.




wait till what hes 35??? yea hes gonna wanna do that


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

32?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The best thing we could do is trade the 7th pick (pick and trade) to a team that we think will end up pretty low in 06/07, giving us another good chance (possibly more ping-pong balls) to get one of the better picks...or heck, two lotto picks would be good enough for me.

This team is a *few* pieces from being a top team, not just one.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> 32?



ok lets go back to a previous post




DWest Superstar said:


> WE ARE NOT GOING TO GO FAR WITHIN THE NEXT FEW YEARS BUILD FOR THE FUTURE NOT FOR AN 8 SEED IN NEXT YEARS PLAYOFFS
> -CAPTAIN OBVIOUS




so what ur saying is we are not going anywhere in the next few years and then POOF the 4th year when pierce is 32 we are going to be title contenders...sorry buddy thats not how it works


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think the implication is progress, then we compete in the fourth year when Pierce is 32, but West, Perkins, Gomes, Green, Greene, and Jefferson all get it.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> so what ur saying is we are not going anywhere in the next few years and then POOF the 4th year when pierce is 32 we are going to be title contenders...sorry buddy thats not how it works



how the **** are we all of a sudden gonna win a ship wit brevin? please explain this to me. Id rather win "sometime" than be average for the rest of Pierce's career. We are not in an elite position so therefore we have to do what we can, try to get the best players, and win when we can. There is no quick fix.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> I think the implication is progress, then we compete in the [strike]fourth year[/strike] distant future when Pierce is [strike]32[/strike] 39 , but West, Perkins, Gomes, Green, Greene, and Jefferson all get it.


Fixed.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ok lets go back to a previous post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you like me to restate what I am saying, I am just saying that if we keep up our youth movement that around 4 years from now we can be a very dangerous team and contend to an elite level. Yes it does work that way


----------

